# Vintage reproduction Fender tube chart and logo



## Sparrow (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm trying to get a Fender tweed era 5E3 reproduction tube chart and brown amp logo. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Sparrow said:


> I'm trying to get a Fender tweed era 5E3 reproduction tube chart and brown amp logo. Can anyone help me out?


Unfortunately, Fender will not sell individual amp logos anymore. Your best bet for both these items is Ebay as there is the odd used one or, dare I say it, counterfeit ones on there from time to time.


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 27, 2006)

I had heard that there was a Canadian guy who makes reproductions of the tube charts.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I picked up a 62 tremolux label from a Canadian seller on ebay. They sent the label by regular Canada Post and the instructions by email on how/where to install. 

Try [email protected] and see if he (she?) has what you are looking for.


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 27, 2006)

thanks a ton, I'll check it out


----------



## guitarreaper (Mar 4, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> I'm trying to get a Fender tweed era 5E3 reproduction tube chart and brown amp logo. Can anyone help me out?


Contact me @ [email protected]
I make HIGH QUALITY REPRODUCTION VINTAGE FENDER TUBE CHARTS that I sell on ebay....
Thanks, Scott


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Capsule music in Toronto sells them year round...

Capsule Music

capsule music


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Sparrow said:


> I'm trying to get a Fender tweed era 5E3 reproduction tube chart and brown amp logo. Can anyone help me out?


I think I have a new one...with black background however (top rt in the pic below). Let me know if that'd do.

Steve


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Someone I know just did a repro white Bassman (6G6A) and got the logos with the brown tail colouring from Australia.


----------

